# re-laminating pouches?



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm too lazy to search through the forum. Does anyone re-laminate pouches? I have an odd grip, where I don't actually hold the pouch at all, but the ammo itself, which is a new development for me, and its great and cozy, but killing any laminated pouches I use.. Anyone else have this problem? They're coming apart before long before any real detrimental stretching or wear.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I re laminate my leather targets sometimes. Fully separate, remove fluff (any hangers, loose stuff) and I use 3M "super 77" or "90" (this is close to the name, HD has a few to choose from) industrial instant adhesive. Spray both side wait for tack, stick and clamp. Done. You may have problems with lining stuff up. But the adhesive stays dynamic and when properly applied works great. Good luck.

I LOVE super sure pouches, sold right here.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Not so worried about alignment, but is super 77 flexible enough to hold tight through pouch use do you think?? I have a couple cans already, but wasn't sure which adhesives people use for leather . it's my super sure pouches that are getting wrecked, and I'm not sure if it's my grip or if they delaminate naturally as they soften, but they aren't outlasting my bands.. .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you'llshootyoureyeout is shooting with a grip where he holds the ammo not the pouch you might want to talk to him ,so do you hold the ammo from the top and the bottom with the ammo pulling back into the pouch,during this is your pouch getting crushed down,or am i missing it altogether


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hy first contact your distributor it's helpful to get feedback first hand from the customers.
I youse some water based leather glue it's from Denmark and it's flex' like my old skateboard skills  
and sticks like heaven
Some time I youse wood glue it works perfect keeps flexible and sticks perfect
Try to get your hand on reindeer leather I have good results with it it's heavy youse bill soft and holds almost to long 
Cheerio


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

honorary pie said:


> Hey guys, I'm too lazy to search through the forum. Does anyone re-laminate pouches? I have an odd grip, where I don't actually hold the pouch at all, but the ammo itself, which is a new development for me, and its great and cozy, but killing any laminated pouches I use.. Anyone else have this problem? They're coming apart before long before any real detrimental stretching or wear.


If they are my pouches I love to get feedback and talk with anyone willing if there appears to be an issue.

If they are roo pouches. The kangaroo has been a problematic type of hide with lamination. As good a hide as roo is, there are factors with roo that can make it delaminate premature for what I would like to be an expected life of the pouch.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I've had really good luck with this:

http://www.amazon.com/Armacell-AAD520004-Armaflex-Adhesive-Brush-Top/dp/B008HQ2NZY


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't know about the other products mentioned, but someone suggested this stuff to me a while ago and it works great and I have never had to look for a replacement. You can get it on amazon or any craft store. It has flexible qualities that are really good for slingshot pouch usage. It works for me so, I Hope this helps.

http://www.amazon.com/Beacon-Fabri-Tac-Permanent-Adhesive-4-Ounce/dp/B00178MNFO

Be well,
SF


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

SmilingFury said:


> I don't know about the other products mentioned, but someone suggested this stuff to me a while ago and it works great and I have never had to look for a replacement. You can get it on amazon or any craft store. It has flexible qualities that are really good for slingshot pouch usage. It works for me so, I Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Beacon-Fabri-Tac-Permanent-Adhesive-4-Ounce/dp/B00178MNFO
> 
> ...


That is a good glue for touch ups with laminations because it dries quickly, if I remember correctly. Also found at Michael's, I believe.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I use ordinary contact cememt..you know, apply it to both sides and when it's dry stick it together and pound it with a mallet to make sure the bond is good as can be. It's flexible too. Contact cement is used to laminate formica type sheets to particle board or plywood substrates. So far no delamination but I hold the pouch instead of the ammo so dunno if this idea will work for you, just try it, you'll only be out a small scrap of leather.

*EDIT...
I'm adding here to the original comment entry... if the pouch is wider than the ammo's diameter then naturally the pouch will take the abrasion for the release whereas if the ammo is the same diameter as the pouch's width, it's less abrasion on the pouch edge. So make your pouch width the same as the ammo diameter...try that see if that works. I've toyed with the idea of making a wooden or HDPE "form" or mold to shape the ,moist pouch so as to have a sort of cavity to better "capture" the ammo. This would self center the ammo as well as really locate it during the projected path to the fork so it doesn't slip in the pouch to one side or the other, resulting in a variance in the way the pouch actually releases the ammo in the last microsecond the pouch has the ammo. Say, moisten the pouch, then place a ball in it perfectly centered, then place this assembly in a "mold" or "form" overnight or for a day or two depending on how long it takes for the pouch to dry, and the form would have an indentation so as to stretch the leather in the pouch where the ammo ball is. As long as the pouch HAS OPENED FULLY when the pouch passes the fork, that's what's got to happen for a consistent release from the pouch. I think the molded pouch idea will work so I'll give it a shot with a rudimentary wooden mold first and report likewise in the General Discussion sector of SSF. I may use water on one trial and polyurethane to moisten the pouch on a 2nd trial, that would I think stiffen the pouch so as to not lose the shape around the ball...but not stiffen it so much so it wouldn't open and deploy the ball in a desired way.*

I've used this on soft suede for light bands (2 plys of it) and also for stiffer cow hide that's thin, both seem to work fine with contact cement for a pouch hold method of shooting.

The idea that "you'llshootyoureyeout" Matt has about holding the ammo instead of the pouch, he posted this recently, intrigues me. That might prevent pouch hold errors resulting in inaccuracy. I don't shoot large ammo so I'd have to make a pouch slim enough to grab the ammo instead of the pouch at a 90 degree angle from what I'm used to. I use 10mm cut off steel bar stock cylinders, 9.5mm cast lead ball, and 8mm steel bar stock cut off ammo, those three types...the heaver in double TBG 12mm, the 8mm in single 12mm wide TBG.

I think an "ammo hold" instead of a "pouch hold" would work best on standard sized marbles or like semi large ammo than on what I shoot...10mm and below but will give it a shot (pun intended).

You could sew the laminated pouch after you glue it for more resistance. Thin leather will usually sew on a standard home sewing machine (at least on our Singer)..


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

I use contact cement and it has worked fine...so far.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks guys, since I have virtually every glue mentioned here, I guess I'm left with a bit of experimenting. Also, Chuck, you are correct that marbles are a much better fit for my pouch hold. When i use steel I still tend to revert back to gripping onto the pouch, as the added leather above and below my ammo would either get squished or fold back llike a fortune Cookie.... Which still works well, but beats up the pouch regardless which pouch i use.. But this grip works phenomenally with marbes. Does anyone reading this grip the ammo this way? Or know anyone who does?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

honorary pie said:


> Thanks guys, since I have virtually every glue mentioned here, I guess I'm left with a bit of experimenting. Also, Chuck, you are correct that marbles are a much better fit for my pouch hold. When i use steel I still tend to revert back to gripping onto the pouch, as the added leather above and below my ammo would either get squished or fold back llike a fortune Cookie.... Which still works well, but beats up the pouch regardless which pouch i use.. But this grip works phenomenally with marbes. Does anyone reading this grip the ammo this way? Or know anyone who does?


yes,youllshootyoureyeout has been trying something like this i posted it earlier in this thread and chuck did as well he is using it for trying to accomplish faster shooting and reloading of the pouch


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Well it definitely has helped me increase the speed of loading. If my bands don't flip constantly, I can fire around 30-35 shots per minute with accuracy (probably slightly exxagerating ) around 70% at 33ft. Mostly OTT with straight cut flats at 1"..


----------

